# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ku mundem te gjej filma gjermanisht me english subtitles?

## Rreja

*Din dikush ndonje web?Me duhet ta msoj gjuhen Gjermane..*

----------


## martini1984

> *Din dikush ndonje web?Me duhet ta msoj gjuhen Gjermane..*


Provohi nje here keto:
http://www.subtitles.de/
http://subscene.com/
http://subtitles.images.o2.cz/
Mbase te ndihmojne,por s'te jap siguri.
lg

----------


## Mexhi

Pershendetje


Eshte shume e veshtire te gjesh filma gjermanisht me sub. anglisht. www.torrent.to eshte nje faqe ku mund te gjesh filma ne gjermanisht por jo me sub. anglisht. Nje zgjithje tjeter do te ishte nese ke dike ne Gjermani apo Austri te te sjell DVD origjinale te cilat zakonisht permbajne audio dhe sub. ne te dy gjuhet.

Disa linqe (filma gjerman me sub. anglisht) do t'i dergoj me MP.


Gjithashtu do te ishte mire nese viziton faqen http://www.deutsch-lernen.com/, besoj se do te jete shume e dobishme.

----------


## Edmond.S

Nje web faqe mjaft e mire,eshte edhe kjo ketu:

www.subscene.com

----------


## Rreja

*Ju Flm shum me ndihmuat teper*

----------


## martini1984

> *Ju Flm shum me ndihmuat teper*


Nuk ka perse,bej friesure perseri pra blonde se Schwarz nuk te shkon.
lg

----------


## Rreja

I provova,me shum ka filma te vjeter po sidooqoft mxoret prej sikleti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## martini1984

> I provova,me shum ka filma te vjeter po sidooqoft mxoret prej sikleti


Sa jam,ose jemi lehtesuar nga nje moderne e kohes se vjeter,ska faj njeriu.
phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## fisniku-student

*http://www.all4divx.com/titra*

Kete lartë e ke, qe posedon titra ne te gjitha gjuhet dhe qe i mbledh te gjitha titrat qe existojn ne internet, besa ke goxha titra edhe ne gjuhen shqipe. Provo mos po gjen ne kete web.

----------


## Rreja

*flm shum*

----------


## martini1984

> *flm shum*


S'ka perse.....................

----------


## Rreja

> S'ka perse.....................


nuk te thash ty i thash fisnikut!! ty tu flm njeher tash me paska mbet tet flm per ato fjal palidhje nmp!!

----------


## aimilius

I vetmja faqe deri diku e kompletuar per gjuhen gjermane ku ka mesime, video, audio, perkthime eshte ketu kurs gjermanisht

----------


## juliagomez2244

I usually watch my movies in full HD for cinecalidad and pelisplus, they are sites that have a variety of publications in different languages and are publications from different countries

----------

